# FT: D. leucomelas Pair for Imitators



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Hello,
I am looking to trade my Leuc pair for almost any species of Imitators. These frogs have produced many tads for me but I have never raised them due to time constraints. My top choices for trade would be Varaderos, Tarapotos, or Nominats. I am interested in either froglets or adults. Looking for at least 3 frogs. Here's some info about my Leucs:
Species - D. Leucomelas
Line/Origin - Black Jungle
Code - 1.1
Age - 2 years 
Quantity - 2
Shipping Rates & information - Local trade 
Pictures -


















Transporting 










Please PM me with any offers. Thanks!


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Bump

(10 characters)


----------

